# Scary Tales 2013 wall mural ideas



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks for sharing! Love them!


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

I bought 4 in total to cut and scatter between living-room and dining room. I have some other ideas about the branches now. Since I am Incorporating the game, "which witch is which", I got the idea of hanging some of the props off the 'branches' around the room. For instance, I think the bloody ballerina slippers and mice and the Blair witch necklace might look great. 

I also have an egg problem. Not an ordinary egg problem but a Fitcher's bird egg problem. I've been reading Grimm fairy tales all year for this party. I got this idea to sneak a poem clue in the dinner program that pertains to that fairy tale. - if they read between the lines and have been reading my monthly emails that recap some of the unpopular fairy tale story's ... Then they would know to look for eggs. Ofcourse, my eggs will be black since the living room will be the once upon a nightmare ... But I was thinking about somehow hanging black Easter eggs off the branches too. What do you think?


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

What's the total dimensions??? That price is incredible!!! I may have to buy a set too


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

pumpkinpie said:


> What's the total dimensions??? That price is incredible!!! I may have to buy a set too


90cm x 60 cm or 36" wide, 24" in height. That's why i bought 4 to break up and spread around the room

Here is the auction :

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stunning-Tr...inyl-Decal-Mural-Home-Decor-FF-/360690359228?

Here is where i originally found it - Its bigger but its also the type you use wallpaper paste to adhere to the walls .... Its also pricey ...

http://www.innovativestencils.com/large-wall-tree-nursery-decal-oak-branches-1130/


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

I think I finally came up with my Scary Tales costume this year. After telling myself there will be other Cinderella's, I am still going with the costume. But my Cinderella doesn't make it home before midnight. Her dress will be torn, ragged and messy. Her blond wig will be in disarray. Pumpkin guts and seeds, along with pieces of pumpkin attached and she will be carrying mice. Any other ideas are welcomed. 
I have a picture from this website that I will try to copy. Wish I could share but I still can't get gif or jpegs to post to this site.


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Please do! I'd love to see a picture. I haven't nailed down a costume for me. 

My wood signs came in today ...


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

http://kasami-sensei.deviantart.com/art/Twisted-Snow-White-396093712
This is the website for some great Twisted Fairy Tale ideas and costumes. Hope this helps.


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

I think I have come across that before. I do love it. Thank you for sharing !
I sent you my files


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

thank you. and I will send you my voting cards when I finish them.


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Just added the snow white mirror to that wall. I love it.


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

I've finished my walls - thought I'd share


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Here's the nightmare sign. Also, I painted my first window silhouette, it needs some touching up before it gets hung in the window. I want to get a green bulb to illuminate it. I'll try and post pictures after it's done.


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

The cat looks like it's thinking "You know she's going to turn you into a mouse, don't you.".


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

I was trying to capture the moment of - you're just passing by the window and look at the scene and the cat to give off an impression of, you weren't supposed to be looking. 
Now the witch should turn you into mice 
I am having so much fun with this theme. 

If anything you see has inspired you enough to take on this them next year, message me after Halloween for surely some things I'm using now - will be posted on my "project leftover" thread here. 

Next year's theme? Deathly Hallows.


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

I put it in the front 48 x 48 " window - right now i only have an orange and red spotlight. I think I would like to try green


----------



## Nyghthawke (Oct 7, 2013)

That cat cracks me up. Love this!!


----------

